# Fishing in may



## Iowan16 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi,


I'll be taking a vacation down to Florida in May and it'll be my first try at fishing down there. I'll be in the Tampa and maybe Cocoa beach area and was wondering what type of fish will be around? Pompano, snook, shark etc. I'll be fishing from the beach and I'll be renting gear so if you guys have some suggestions on where to go to get that would help very much as well.

thanks,
Tom


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

If you're going to be on the Cocoa beach side, go on down to Melbourne Beach and stop at the Black Dog Tackle shop. I think they rent equipment or they will let you barrow it if you spend some money on bait and stuff. 
The difference between east coast and west coast is a lot. 
I think the Cocoa Beach pier has rentals but the fishing is a lot better down toward Melbourne.
A few more miles and your at the inlet. 
You drove from Iowa so a few more miles will not hurt you. 
Fish the pier at Sebastian inlet. 
Pull up their web cam and fishing report and you will look for place to stay permanently.
Good luck and remember fresh bait not frozen.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

The beach fishing in May is very good on the West Cost for flounder, trout, snook, and more. Lures will catch all of these. I did it for 15 years. If you want to see pictures of fish and lures, send me a PM. Good Luck!


----------



## Iowan16 (Apr 19, 2016)

That'd be great! I couldn't figure out how to pm, however.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

The only thing I've caught at Cocoa is Croaker and Hardheads, but I've only been there a few times.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Iowan16 said:


> That'd be great! I couldn't figure out how to pm, however.


 OK, Since you can't pm me. I will try to help you out. This is my style of beach fishing. After I post this, you probably will get more post on your question. For catching beach flounder and beach trout my best lure was a DOA Night Glow 1/4 OZ. Shrimp fished very slow along the bottom. No jigging, just a slow glide and a real slight wave of the rod now and then. You can let the lure stop on bottom for a second a few times.






























You can also catch snook along the beach with the DOA Shrimp. I wanted to show you what to look for on the beach, but I can't post anymore pictures right now. There are many other lures to catch beach fish. I just showed you my way. I got it started, now you might see other post on beach fishing. Good Luck. PS. Learn how to PM. You can get a lot of good Info. that way.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

You do realize that you live more than 1k miles from any salt water and once you get the fever for catching and eating fish from the ocean you will not be able to fish in the muddy lakes and rivers in Iowa again. 

You are going to hear that sound that the reel makes you have never heard in Iowa. The screaming drag and a rod bent flat straight out before the shark breaks you off. 

Where do you live and I'll teach you how to tie a River rig and a fish finder and how to tie a cast leader on your main line. 

Good luck.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

DANtheJDMan said:


> You do realize that you live more than 1k miles from any salt water and once you get the fever for catching and eating fish from the ocean you will not be able to fish in the muddy lakes and rivers in Iowa again.
> 
> You are going to hear that sound that the reel makes you have never heard in Iowa. The screaming drag and a rod bent flat straight out before the shark breaks you off.
> 
> ...


X2 on that. This ain't Grandfather's pond. LOL!


----------

